# net send Popups abfangen und in eigenem Programm ausgeben.



## Jatoll (4. Feb 2011)

Hallo,
wie oben beschrieben will ich net send Popups abfangen und in eigenem Programm ausgeben.
wie geht das? ... is das überhaupt möglich, so dass kein popup dann erscheint?


----------



## HoaX (4. Feb 2011)

Geht bestimmt, musst halt mal weng in der MSDN wühlen. Hat aber nix mit Java zu tun ...


----------



## Empire Phoenix (5. Feb 2011)

netsend deaktivieren, protokoll von nachlesen, eigenes java programm auf den net send port binden das die nachrichten verarbeitet.


----------



## HoaX (5. Feb 2011)

Läuft iirc per NetBIOS. Außerdem gibts das net send seit Windows 7 eh nichtmehr so wie früher mit direktem Popup (hab ich gelesen, hab nirgends Windows). Also ist der Aufwand eh fraglich. Ich würde mir eine andere Lösung suchen wenn möglich.


----------



## Jatoll (7. Feb 2011)

also laut einem anderen Forum ist der Port 137-139 TCP
aber wie mach ich das nun in java?
ich hab mit netzwerken generell nicht so die ahnung und fang da gerade erst mit an


----------



## HoaX (7. Feb 2011)

Dann wirst du das imo auch nicht hin bekommen. Ich denke es wäre hilfreich wenn du mal erläuterst wieso du überhaupt dieses Protokoll verwenden willst und nicht ein anderes, z.B. selbstgeschriebenes.


----------



## Jatoll (7. Feb 2011)

weil hier in meiner firma alle sich immer schnell nachrichten über netsend schreiben und ich vergess erstens immer die kürzel und zweitens find ichs unübersichtlich


----------



## HoaX (7. Feb 2011)

In dem Fall würde ich ein virtuelles Linux laufen lassen auf dem Samba läuft. Da kann man angeben an welche Anwendung die Nachrichten weitergegeben werden sollen. Du kannst diese somit relativ leicht auf deinen "echten" Rechner weiterstreamen, auf einem Port und Protokoll wo du willst.
Selbst NetBIOS zu implementieren wird sicherlich nicht gelingen. Zumal du die Ports 137-139 nicht belegen kannst ohne Dateifreigaben usw deaktivieren zu müssen.


----------



## tuxedo (7. Feb 2011)

Jatoll hat gesagt.:


> weil hier in meiner firma alle sich immer schnell nachrichten über netsend schreiben und ich vergess erstens immer die kürzel und zweitens find ichs unübersichtlich



Na dann wird's doch mal Zeit für nen anständigen, firmeninternen InstantMessenger? Verwenden hier zum einen der kommerziellen "Microsoft Office Communicator", sowie "Jabber" mit diversen Clients...

"net send" über die Kommandozeile etc. ist etwas mehr als nur "antiquiert" ...

- Alex


----------



## Jatoll (7. Feb 2011)

ok überzeugt ... ich werd wohl dann an nem eigenen messenger rum werkeln... dürfte ja nicht sooooooo schwer werden oder?


----------



## HoaX (7. Feb 2011)

Eigentlich schon. Wenn es gescheit funktionieren soll, dann würde ich was fertiges nehmen. Wozu das Rad neu erfinden? Bei uns in der Firma gibts nen IRC-Server. Da hat jede Abteilung ihren eigenen Chatraum und man kann auch "privat" chatten oder neue Räume aufmachen. Sowas nochmal selbst versuchen nachzubauen, ohne groß Ahnung zu haben, wird nix imo.


----------



## Jatoll (7. Feb 2011)

es geht mir aber darum, dass ich was lerne und selbst was mache ...
und wenns spaß macht dann is das schon die halbe miete 
wenn ich immer alles fertige nehme komm ich ja nie in die Pötte ^^


----------



## XHelp (7. Feb 2011)

Jatoll hat gesagt.:


> es geht mir aber darum, dass ich was lerne und selbst was mache ...



Wenn du an die ersten Mathe-Stunden zurück denkst, was hast du da gelernt: Integralrechnung oder dass 2+2=4 ist?
Hier sieht die Sache auch nicht anders aus.


----------

